

Ask HN: What do you do *after* you've checked your news sources? - resdirector

My procrastination fall-through usually goes like: Hacker News -&#62; Google News -&#62; Buzz -&#62; Facebook -&#62; Onion.  And then, by Onion time, I usually get a moment of clarity and shut my laptop lid.<p>I'm not too concerned that I procrastinate in this fashion...rather, I'd like to fix the sharp diminishing returns of my current fall-through.<p>What do you do once you've finished checking HN?  What's some positive, low brain-intensity, online activities that you could recommend?
======
jackfoxy
I go to the gym. There's more to life than online activities, and it
rejuvenates the brain.

